# lemon ears



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

What do you guys think of lemon ears?? Poptart has lemon ears, and I have heard that it may fade away, but I really hope it does not. I love the lemon ears!! He is all white except his lemon ears and I think they just make him look unique and even more adorable. I heard it is permissible for the standard but it is not a desirable trait. I personally love this particular trait. So do you like the lemon ears??


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Riley had lemon ears when we first got him and like you I thought he was absolutely adorable with them. I look at him right now (at 8 months) and the only time we notice his ears aren't as white as the rest of him if the light hits just right.


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

> What do you guys think of lemon ears?? Poptart has lemon ears, and I have heard that it may fade away, but I really hope it does not. I love the lemon ears!! He is all white except his lemon ears and I think they just make him look unique and even more adorable. I heard it is permissible for the standard but it is not a desirable trait. I personally love this particular trait. So do you like the lemon ears??[/B]




No actually I don't care for lemon ears. I prefer the look of solid white, but everyone likes something different.


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Audrey and Strike both had a bit of lemon on their ears but as they grew it disappeared. I can see it not only when they are wet. Personally, I love the look of the Maltese any way I see them if they are healthy and happy!


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

I have never heard of lemon ears? I would love to see a picture!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Lemon ears means the ear hair is a light tan. Sometimes it fades and sometimes

it is covered up as white hair from farther up the head grows over it. Either way,

it doesn't really detract from the adorable maltese.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maci has some lemon on her ears and I love them


----------



## jude'n'jools (Apr 6, 2006)

Abbie has the lemon markings on her ears & i too love them







That is part of her & i dont think i could imagine her without them


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Don't think I'm nuts, but when Nemo is wet they are yellow(his ears), but after I dry him there milky white













I sware!

Andrea~


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

If you are nuts, I am too. Both my guys show when they are wet!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> If you are nuts, I am too. Both my guys show when they are wet![/B]


 

Thanks!!

So either were both nuts







or it's true!!!



Andrea~


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I don't think having lemon ears is a bad thing, Indy has them and we love him dearly














Indy's lemon is sort of covered over with the white hair from his head like Cosy mentioned


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

> Lemon ears means the ear hair is a light tan. Sometimes it fades and sometimes
> 
> it is covered up as white hair from farther up the head grows over it. Either way,
> 
> it doesn't really detract from the adorable maltese.[/B]


Your right, adorable is adorable, no matter what the color, but I was waiting to hear yellow or something.







All I could picture is the color of when Rex pees on his feet...


----------



## bellasmommy (May 8, 2005)

Bella's ears have lemon too, I like it. I would love her polka dotted and green, doesn't matter to me at all. She's perfect.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I love the lemon ears -- it's just part of Personality to me. Noelle's are fading ..


----------



## hillary&lola (Apr 4, 2006)

lola still has lemon ears at a year and also a few lemon stripes down her back..hardly noticable but i think they're cute, gives them a distinct look. how could anything possibly take away from the beauty of a maltese


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Neyland has it too, but it is starting to fade more with trims and age.







I don't mind it at all!


----------



## LisalovesRocco (Mar 28, 2006)

I like Rocco's little lemon ears. I think they give him caracter.








I do think they are fading though.


----------



## stardust (Nov 28, 2005)

Sugar had lemon ears but they are now fading, no matter to me what colors her ears are I still luv her 2 death







, but cosmo's ears have always been white.


----------



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

It seems odd but at 5 years Pico's ears are starting to get noticably "lemon". I wonder why. I do know that the groomer left his ears longer the last time she trimmed him, maybe that's why.


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Tango has some "lemon" in his hair on his ears, but it seems to be fading. Either with or without lemon ears, Tango is perfect in my eyes.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Luci had "Lemony Ears" when she was really little, and now that she is 7 months they faded and the hair from the top covers what's left.  It's cute


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

> Luci had "Lemony Ears" when she was really little, and now that she is 7 months they faded and the hair from the top covers what's left.  It's cute
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see some lemon on her ears! Its too cute and so is she. I love lemon ears. Bellas has faded drastically too.


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Tchelsi had them during puppyhood. We called them buff ears. She also had a lemon spot in the middle of her back. I LOVED it. When the buffiness appeared I thought it was a flaw in the breeding, Tchelsi came from a pet store which almost always means puppy mill. I didn't know then that lemon ears on a Malt pup was so common. It went away very gradually, and I miss it. It was just precious. Now, to me, Tchelsi looks just like the Malt standard, with the exception of INCREDIBLY LOOOOOOOOONG LEGS. We've always said she's got those 'cos she was destined to be a supermodel!


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Shotzi has a few strands of hair that are lemon but it's hard to see. I think all the Malts gorgeous with or without some lemon.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly has lemon ears too and I think they add character







. During her bath her ears look sooooo dirty until they are dry again!


----------



## MySugarBaby (Jun 28, 2006)

I just love Poptart's lemon ears. It gives him a dinstinctive look and adds character. So far they are staying lemon, but the hair from his head is covering his ears now so you don't see it. 

Everybody's maltese are so adorable and beautiful!!! 

When I am giving him a bath, his whole body looks yellow or brown, it looks so dirty. But as soon as he is dry, his hair is stunningly white. He has such a great coat and I can't wait until it reaches full length!!


----------



## karrielyne (Jul 30, 2006)

> Lilly has lemon ears too and I think they add character
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My little Bella has lemon ears too, and they do appear more dirty when they are wet and then it gradually fades during drying time!!! I love the ears, It makes her differenet from her sisiter and if you don't show the dog then to me it does not really matter!! They are cute no matter if their ears were black or blue!!!! =)
Karrie


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=214565
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is this a poll?...............I vote for the first part.


















> Lilly has lemon ears too and I think they add character
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Could Lilly be any cuter?


----------



## hmartins (Jan 27, 2012)

*Love all my babies traits*



MySugarBaby said:


> What do you guys think of lemon ears?? Poptart has lemon ears, and I have heard that it may fade away, but I really hope it does not. I love the lemon ears!! He is all white except his lemon ears and I think they just make him look unique and even more adorable. I heard it is permissible for the standard but it is not a desirable trait. I personally love this particular trait. So do you like the lemon ears??


My Maximus has lemon ears, he's only 13wks old but when he reaches adult hood I don't think they will fade. But you never know.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I have loved the maltese breed for over 25 years. What sets them apart, besides their sweet dispositions, to me, is that they are totally white with black points. Is there anything more beautiful? Puppy lemon is fairly common but usually grows off, fades or is covered by longer white hair eventually.


----------

